# Něco se zrušuje (se ruší) - správnost



## kuba kuba

Četl jsem prohlášení rektora naší univerzity - a v textu je, že se něco *z předešlých let ZRUŠUJE*. Tak jsem se nad tím pozastavil, pokud vím, tak přípustná forma je ŽE SE TO RUŠÍ, ne? Je to i gramaticky špatně? Nevím, nechce se mi věřit, že by v takovém dokumentu mohla být taková chyba. :-D

Díky Kuba


----------



## kelt

Jedná se o jev, který se vyskytuje snad výlučně v právních textech. Je to tam celkem časté.


----------



## morior_invictus

Není to chyba. Je to gramaticky správně (oba tvary jsou správné). Setkávám se s tím ovšem pouze v právních předpisech. V normální řeči si neumím představit, že bych namísto nedokonavého *rušit* použil nedokonavé *zrušovat*. Zní to otřesně.  

Viz také: Zákonodárci zrušují, co běžný lid ruší

(cross-posted with Kelt)


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den "Kubo Kubo",

ano, souhlasím, věta působí mírně nepřirozeně. => (Je z ní - možná až moc - cítit onen (majestátní, královský) průběh, který je v textu deklarován. Předpona (Z-) je navíc - z pohledu českého jazyka - charakteristická pro změnu stávajícího stavu, tj. změna statu quo.) 

Použití slovesa "rušit" by zase vyznělo jasněji, příměji, či razantněji. 

Obě dvě varianty, tj. "něco zrušit" vs. "něco rušit", jsou v tomto kontextu správné, záleží pouze na autorovi textu samotném, čemu se rozhodne dáti přednost. 

Dle níže uvedeného slovníku Ústavu pro jazyk český AV ČR je věta ale zcela správně, viz "odkaz" níže (=> popis, výklad, příklady):

http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=zrušovat&Hledej=Hledej

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kuba kuba

Díky všem


----------

